# paramétrico



## Ricardo Tavares

Estimados,
Por que no RAE não consta a palavra "paramétrico", se vi, no Google, 43.900 paginas, quando consultei "modelo no paramétrico" ? (inclusive, da própria Espanha - .com.es) 
Alguém que conheça bem o espanhol poderia dizer se esta palavra "paramétrico" não seria compreensível" para um nativo deste idioma ?
Muito obrigado !


----------



## Honeypum

Eu sou nativa de Argentina  e nao sei o significado de "paramétrico".

Mais pela sua pergunta, olhe na RAE a palavra "parametrizar" (to customize) e nao consta.

Agora eu tenho uma duvida, nao sei qual e a palavra aceptada pela RAE pra dizer "parametrizar".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Entendo que seriam dados que não sofreram parametrização, ou seja dados não paramétricos (em português não vejo maiores problemas ...) " dados no paramétricos" en español ...
E por que será que no Google aparecem 43.900 páginas constando "modelo no paramétrico" ? Se tal palavra não existisse, tem muita gente, então, nativos da língua espanhola, a utilizando muito .... daí, minha dúvida....


----------



## Fernita

Podría ser "parámetros"???
No sé el contexto.
Saludos Ricardo.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Voy a proveerle algunos parámetros (je je)
*Un Abordaje A través de Testes No Paramétricos y Modelos de Lógica Nebulosa*
*Está mejor ?*


----------



## Honeypum

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Entendo que seriam dados que não sofreram parametrização, ou seja dados não paramétricos (em português não vejo maiores problemas ...) " dados no paramétricos" en español ...
> E por que será que no Google aparecem 43.900 páginas constando "modelo no paramétrico" ? Se tal palavra não existisse, tem muita gente, então, nativos da língua espanhola, a utilizando muito .... daí, minha dúvida....


 
no seu contexto, eu diria "datos no parametrizables", em espanhol.

¿o tema do que você está falando é finânciero?

Eu so encontro 272 resultados no Google para a sua busca:

Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *272* de *"modelo no paramétrico"*.


----------



## Fernita

*Modelos no paramétricos* me parece correcto.
*MOdelos sin parámetros* es correcto, too.
Pero quizá, exista un término muy específico de economía.
Aunque no paramétricos, insisto, me parece correcto en cualquier contexto.
No parametizable... mmmm...jamás lo he oído ni leído en artículos del diario.
Ojo con los resultados de Google. 
Saludos,


----------



## Honeypum

Fernita said:


> *Modelos no paramétricos* me parece correcto.
> Pero quizá, exista un término muy específico de economía.
> Aunque no paramétricos, insisto, me parece correcto en cualquier contexto.
> No parametizable... mmmm...jamás lo he oído ni leído en artículos del diario.
> Ojo con los resultados de Google.
> Saludos,


 

"Paramétricos" no figura en la RAE. Y depende del significado.
Parametrizar y parametrizable se utiliza bastante en la jerga informática / financiera.

Copiado de la página de SAP España:



> La posibilidad de *parametrizar* sus módulos funcionales permite adaptar su arquitectura a la estructura de cualquier empresa.


----------



## Fernita

Encontré lo siguiente en la Revista de Economía Financiera:
Recientemente se han propuesto diversos *modelos no paramétricos* para la resolución de problemas de predicción en el entorno bancario, obteniendo potentes estimadores. En el presente trabajo se proponen dos *algoritmos no paramétricos*, los Árboles de Regresión (CART) y los Splines de Regresión Adaptativa Multivariante (MARS), con objeto de medir su precisión en la determinación del precio de emisión en el mercado primario de eurobonos, realizando un análisis comparativo con un modelo paramétrico, una regresión lineal estimada por Mínimos Cuadrados Ordinarios (MCO). 


Me parece que es lo que necesita Ricardo.
Honey, espero que a ti te sirva también.
La revista esta no es cualquier cosa, es muy importante y no crean que cometen errores, sino que utilizan la jerga financiera, aunque difiere la jerga nuestra de la española, of course.
Bueno, los dejo porque I´m sleepy.
Suerte para los dos. Vuetra amiga, Fernita


----------



## Honeypum

Fernita said:


> Encontré lo siguiente en la Revista de Economía Financiera:
> Recientemente se han propuesto diversos *modelos no paramétricos* para la resolución de problemas de predicción en el entorno bancario, obteniendo potentes estimadores. En el presente trabajo se proponen dos *algoritmos no paramétricos*, los Árboles de Regresión (CART) y los Splines de Regresión Adaptativa Multivariante (MARS), con objeto de medir su precisión en la determinación del precio de emisión en el mercado primario de eurobonos, realizando un análisis comparativo con un modelo paramétrico, una regresión lineal estimada por Mínimos Cuadrados Ordinarios (MCO).
> 
> 
> Me parece que es lo que necesita Ricardo.
> Honey, espero que a ti te sirva también.
> La revista esta no es cualquier cosa, es muy importante y no crean que cometan errores sino que utilizan la jerga financiera.
> Bueno, los dejo porque I´m sleepy.
> Suerte para los dos. Vuetra amiga, Fernita


 
Gracias Fer.

A lo mío no se aplica, voy a seguir buscando.

Buenas noches y que descanses.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Ustedes me han ayudado muchíssimo. Valeu !
Voy a utilizar, entences, esta expresión en mi trabajo.

Fernita, duerma bien y que su almoada pueda modelar bien sus sueños ...
Ricardo


----------



## Fernita

Claro, lo tuyo es el verbo y creo que aunque no figure en DRAE, es jerga financiera. Creo ahora realmente que usaría parametrizar como *verbo.*
Don´t worry, be happy!
Mañana te lo averiguo, haceme acordar.

Besos bye bye bye


----------



## Fernita

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Ustedes me han ayudado muchíssimo. Valeu !
> Voy a utilizar, entences, esta expresión en mi trabajo.
> 
> Fernita, duerma bien y que su almoada pueda modelar bien sus sueños ...
> Ricardo


 
Gracias Ricardo, hasta mañana.


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Estimados,
> Por que no RAE não consta a palavra "paramétrico", se vi, no Google, 43.900 paginas, quando consultei "modelo no paramétrico" ? (inclusive, da própria Espanha - .com.es)


Talvez porque é um termo técnico da gíria estatística.



Ricardo Tavares said:


> Alguém que conheça bem o espanhol poderia dizer se esta palavra "paramétrico" não seria compreensível" para um nativo deste idioma ?


Acho que não fez a pergunta certa. Um nativo médio não conhecerá a palavra, pelo simples facto de que não sabe muito de estatística. Mas estou certo de que é o termo usado por estatísticos em espanhol.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Caro Outsider,
Tem toda a razão, MAS, sendo um jargão do campo das estatísticas, você não concordaria, então, que tal palavra deveria constar no RAE ? (a não ser que ele esteja desatualizado ...). No dicionário de português em que busquei esta palavra eu encontrei, apesar de achar que também, por aqui, trata-se de um termo para estatísticos ... por isso surgiu minha dúvida de talvez soe como algo meio absurdo para para um nativo médio de língua espanhola....
Mas, valeu. Obrigado, pois como disse antes, acho que você tem razão.


----------



## Tomby

Ricardo Tavares: Un "modelo no _paramétrico_" yo lo traduciría como um “modelo fuera de los parámetros”, como “un modelo que no entra en los parámetros”, etc.
Que una palabra no sea aceptada por el Diccionario de la RAE no implica que en breve sea incluida en el mismo. ¿Qué aparece en Google? De acuerdo, pero Google no es un diccionario hecho y revisado por sesudos Académicos de la Lengua Española. Google es una herramienta inestimable para ciertas cosas y así lo hemos de admitir.
Unos ejemplos. El verbo “optimizar” no existía hasta hace pocos años. La palabra “mercadologia” (10600 páginas en Google en español) *no existe en español*; sin embargo existe “márketing” (obviamente es un anglicismo) cuando sería, a mi modo de ver, mas normal usar la palabra “mercadotecnia”, que por cierto, también existe en el Diccionario de la RAE.
Amigo Ricardo, sobre temas informáticos (linkar, banear, etc.) mejor no hablar. En fin, a veces veo cosas publicadas en los periódicos que ni yo mismo entiendo como, por ejemplo, los “nuevos” nombres de las titulaciones universitarias, los nombres de los aparatos de última tecnología, etc., etc. “y etcétera”.
Un saludo.


----------

